# lyft app has a hidden camera and mic



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

If you look at your phone screen you can see the app in the background. At the bottom right theres two circles containing a camera n mic. They watch and record the drivers. Your passangers are all fixed with algorithms. This company gets paid to sell data, from drivers and passengers.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

That two circles thing seems kinda wacky....BUT!!!!

Check out "Lyft Driver's" data usage. For a whopping $187 made in that period, of those $10 cancels $22 tips....so really more like for $155 of trips:










...hell if this werent an unlimited plan I upgraded to, it would cost me in data almost as much as in gas!!!!

******1 gigabyte data ----- for $155 in fares******


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

If you have an IPhone, you can block access to camera and mic of any app. Go to setting> privacy > camera/mic > turn off.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Allow location access only while using the app.


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

You can do the same with Android, open system/apps/lyft driver app, then permissions and disable all except location.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Only allow settings when using app and turn off camera and mic access. On iPhone it’s simple to do this. UBER was cheating iPhone terms and Tim Cook gave TK a slap on risk with threat to kick off the App Store


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Is this on the driver-only app? I'm still using the combined app.


----------



## buzzy77 (Aug 7, 2017)

DidIDoThat said:


> You can do the same with Android, open system/apps/lyft driver app, then permissions and disable all except location.


I have a Samsung S4 and cannot get access to turn off camera. When I go to Driver app and click on permissions, it just gives me an explanation of what each permission is. Is there another way to disable? Maybe my phone is too old.


----------



## uberlyftdriver (Aug 15, 2017)

Go to settings to privacy to camera and uncheck lyft access to your camera. 100% confirmed lyft camera monitoring while in use.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Hunter420 said:


> If you look at your phone screen you can see the app in the background. At the bottom right theres two circles containing a camera n mic. They watch and record the drivers. Your passangers are all fixed with algorithms. This company gets paid to sell data, from drivers and passengers.


Can you post a screenshot?


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Adieu said:


> That two circles thing seems kinda wacky....BUT!!!!
> 
> Check out "Lyft Driver's" data usage. For a whopping $187 made in that period, of those $10 cancels $22 tips....so really more like for $155 of trips:
> 
> ...


I'd be consulting a hacker if that was happening to me!


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

Uber does the same thing. 

Is it possible that there is another reason they are requesting access to the cam? Has anyone verified this with lyft or uber?


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

....to verify identity during the random security checks in the uber driver app? Cant think of any other legitimate reason to have access to the cam.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Maybe they are fishing for evidence? 
By the same token, the first few lawsuits that are not settled will require them to tell the court why they have it. Think of all those politicians that may have used uber/lyft for evil purposes....


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

rembrandt said:


> Allow location access only while using the app.
> View attachment 148127


You can do the same thing with the Uber app as well.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

I checked an Lyft was only using location and phone. Uber driver was using camera and location (nut not phone)

This is on Android O.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Hunter420 said:


> If you look at your phone screen you can see the app in the background. At the bottom right theres two circles containing a camera n mic. They watch and record the drivers. Your passangers are all fixed with algorithms. This company gets paid to sell data, from drivers and passengers.


Just put tape over your camera.


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

You need Android 6 or higher I believe.



buzzy77 said:


> I have a Samsung S4 and cannot get access to turn off camera. When I go to Driver app and click on permissions, it just gives me an explanation of what each permission is. Is there another way to disable? Maybe my phone is too old.


----------

